
Apple Watch doesn't excite people, says Fitbit exec - john58
https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-watch-doesnt-excite-people-says-fitbit-cfo-bill-zerella/
======
clay_the_ripper
Fitbits excite people just about as much as Apple Watches, and probably even
less I’d say. The whole category is pretty boring if you ask me. Fitbits are
basically feature rich pedometers, and look how many people still use those.
At least an Apple Watch has a little bit of Apple “pizazz” to it. A fit bit is
about as exciting as strapping a featureless IBM computer from the 90’s to
your wrist.

There will always be a subset of the population that wants a wearable. I just
don’t think they will be/are nearly as ubiquitous as te predications a few
years ago.

~~~
AznHisoka
I agree. Knowing how many steps i took today is so boring.

------
mung
Take a look at Fitbit's website and see just how many product variations they
sell... For their single category of product which is a fitness tracker.

Apple sells one watch and we know what it does.

The story of Job's and his four-quadrant diagram come to mind.

~~~
wmeredith
Now go look at Apple laptops... it will make you sad.

------
intopieces
Pebble did excite people, but it went out of business and got bought by
FitBit, who have done nothing with it.

